
Consistency should be more consistent - drkp
https://irenezhang.net/blog/2015/02/01/consistency.html
======
pron
> When people are talking about the consistency of transactional storage
> systems... they are almost always talking about isolation.

 _And_ durability. The consistency in CAP corresponds to isolation +
durability in ACID (at least when linearizable isolation isn't required,
depending on the definition of linearizability). Even when all ordering
requirements are met, an "ACI" system could be partitioned, available and
isolated by acknowledging and then promptly forgetting all writes.
Unfortunately, durability can be a source of irremovable latency even more
than isolation.

------
advisedwang
There are lots of kinds of consistency, I highly recommend this primer:
[https://aphyr.com/posts/313-strong-consistency-
models](https://aphyr.com/posts/313-strong-consistency-models)

------
naasking
Man, that font is almost unreadable. The commas and the periods are almost
indistinguishable on my screen.

------
marcv81
Consistency is already eventually consistent.

